# Euros saying No to NWO..well, eu same thing



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

How the European dream is dying, state by state - Telegraph

"What's clear is we have a historic victory that sends a message that does not only concern the Greek people, but all European peoples," Syriza party spokesman Panos Skourletis said on Mega television. "There is great relief among all Europeans. The only question is how big a victory it is."

Skourletis said the election results heralded "a return of social dignity and social justice. A return to democracy. Because, beyond the wild austerity, democracy has suffered."

Undt dis:
The centrist Potami (River) party was battling for third place with the *Nazi-inspired, extreme right-wing Golden Dawn, whose leadership is in prison pending trial for running a criminal organization.* Both were projected as being between 6.4 and 8 percent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember when they were putting together their European Identity? Some feared they would replace the U.S. while others figured it for a failure from the start.

Now, I am wondering what sort of global instability is going to come because of this. Economic turmoil causes wars and stuff.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Greece and Spain are an absolute fiscal nightmare. The disenchantment Europeans are feeling is directly related to the responsibility they now share to bail out these bankrupt countries. I would be mad too. This is precisely why the US should never give up it's sovereignty. We should never become part of a global government. I don't care what Obama wants. I don't want to be responsible for Kenya.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> Remember when they were putting together their European Identity? Some feared they would replace the U.S. while others figured it for a failure from the start.
> 
> Now, I am wondering what sort of global instability is going to come because of this. Economic turmoil causes wars and stuff.


Exactly


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Romanians protest Swiss franc loans repayments - Windstream Communications


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sorry but I have no pitty for them, just as I don't those who's homes were foreclosed upon here, for a home is not an entitlement, a loan / mortgage is not an entitlement. If you want to borrow the money (as I have) then pay it back (as I did).. The Romanians wanted lower interest rates so they agreed to pay in Franc's so let them pay in Francs.' The fact the Franc is now more valuable then their euro is the reap they sow.



HuntingHawk said:


> Romanians protest Swiss franc loans repayments - Windstream Communications


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ya, that was like one of those balloon mortgages jumping up 40%.

Isn't it Delta paying fuel prices from a year because of fuel contract?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I will never forget how before the housing bubble burst Bank Of America was shamelessly pandering to hispanics with "Hipoteca aqui amigos!" signs in my neighborhood and in the banks. (mortgages here friends) they were pouring money down the drain in worthless holdings and selling them by the truckload.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well the thing is even more convoluted because just like here, the commies are all over it.
I'm not even sure but it kinda looks lIke a commy-esque remedy against the nazis and the vampire socialists. 
I get lost in all the "grahnd bullsheet" - but I do feel sorry for these people, it's not the fell-for-it house scam people so much as the ones who could no longer pay rent, live indoors or buy enough food. They were having some starvation. That is what "austerity" means in European and why the Greeks freaked from the first of that. 
But I see that here tomorrow and people who can't bear it or just won't saying "oh fxxx them. They knew minimum wage jobs wouldn't be around forever." Or whatever, because thats what people do. The last depression here, you lost the farm then you drove looking for work and be treated like hell on top of it. That's pitiful but people fall right into it as things go crashing down. I think it shocks the mind and since it can not arrive at an acceptable answer, reacts to distance itself.
They did this knowing they could suffer some because of how much they already have - what happens is something we should watch because it will be tried on us when "cut and run" time comes for the $$$.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

While complicit because they made big money on fees there was this thing called the LAW which imposed on lenders thanks to suits by groups like ACORN which mandated they do so much for "affordable" otherwise known as entitled housing right!



csi-tech said:


> I will never forget how before the housing bubble burst Bank Of America was shamelessly pandering to hispanics with "Hipoteca aqui amigos!" signs in my neighborhood and in the banks. (mortgages here friends) they were pouring money down the drain in worthless holdings and selling them by the truckload.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Would you accept an offer for a mortgage in Pesos because it could save you a $100 a month?



oddapple said:


> Well the thing is even more convoluted because just like here, the commies are all over it.
> I'm not even sure but it kinda looks lIke a commy-esque remedy against the nazis and the vampire socialists.
> I get lost in all the "grahnd bullsheet" - but I do feel sorry for these people, it's not the fell-for-it house scam people so much as the ones who could no longer pay rent, live indoors or buy enough food. They were having some starvation. That is what "austerity" means in European and why the Greeks freaked from the first of that.
> But I see that here tomorrow and people who can't bear it or just won't saying "oh fxxx them. They knew minimum wage jobs wouldn't be around forever." Or whatever, because thats what people do. The last depression here, you lost the farm then you drove looking for work and be treated like hell on top of it. That's pitiful but people fall right into it as things go crashing down. I think it shocks the mind and since it can not arrive at an acceptable answer, reacts to distance itself.
> They did this knowing they could suffer some because of how much they already have - what happens is something we should watch because it will be tried on us when "cut and run" time comes for the $$$.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My opinion is that governments that are to large trip themselves up and just are not effective in making a prosperous people. Socialism/communism eventually fails because they run out of other peoples money.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

So what I've read about the Greeks is that they expect to tax the masses less, the rich more, and give away 3x as much all while expecting their debtors to walk away from their loans. Screw them!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> When the former Goldman Sachs executive who runs the European Central Bank (ECB) announced that he was going to print 720 billion euros annually with which to purchase bad debts from the politically connected big banks, the euro sank and the stock market and Swiss franc shot up. As in the US, quantitative easing (QE) serves to enrich the already rich. It has no other purpose.
> 
> The well-heeled financial institutions that bought up the troubled sovereign debt of Greece, Italy, Portugal, and Spain at low prices will now sell the bonds to the ECB for high prices. And despite depression level unemployment in most of Europe and austerity imposed on citizens, the stock market rose in anticipation that much of the 60 billion new euros that will be created each month will find its way into equity prices. Liquidity fuels the stock market...


Freedom, Where Are You? Not in America or Europe -- PCR - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------

